# Solia not workin out...Sedu next???



## lilone (Aug 17, 2007)

So I just got the Solia 1 1/4" flat iron [Solia Tourmaline Ceramic Ion Flat Iron (1-1/4"), ST114, Free Shipping ]. I have used it for 2 days and I am not liking it so far. Before this I had a Jillebre one or whatever from Sallys. I think I am going to give it one more day...and if I dont like it I want to send it back [since there is a 30 day money back thing on folica]. Now...I still want a nice flat iron...idk if it would be worth it to spend more money on the Sedu. I dont know if I will get the same results as the Solia. It seems like a lot of people like the Sedu. The Jillebre one I have is a 2" plate...so should I get the 1 1/2" Sedu? Or the 1". THe 1" is cheaper..so I thought about that. I have mediumish hair...and I dont have CURLY hair..just.. wavy I suppose.

I thought that maybe the reason I dont like the Solia is because its a smaller plate and I just need to get used to it. But idk. Maybe it just doesnt work on my hair.

WHat do you all think I should do??? If I dont like the Sedu do you think I could get my money back? Or do they only do the 30 day money back one time [on Folica.com] THANKS!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2007)

What exactly is wrong with the Solia? I kinda wanted to get one.


----------



## lilone (Aug 17, 2007)

idk..it just seems like it doesnt get it as straight as my other straightener. I am using a high temp with the solia..prolly 2 high for my hair! It also makes my hair a lil frizzy. I had to use my old straightener with it even. But it does run through my hair nicely... it doesnt snag my hair or anything like that. I think some irons just dont work for some people. If you go on the folica website it shows reviews and pics of people that have the solia and they look good. If your gonna get it, I would get it at a place that you can take it back 2. Just in case you dont like it.


----------



## Tesia (Aug 21, 2007)

i have both the solia and sedu. I bought my solia first. I think the sedu is slightly better though. i havent used my solia in a long time because it is an older version. I noticed that my hair is bit my shiner when i use the sedu. I dont think there is a major difference between the two. Recently i changed the way i flat iron my hair and i feel like my hair looks a lot better. Do you think it is the way u straighten ure hair.


----------



## lilone (Aug 22, 2007)

I have it at a high temp and I go through my hair slow...I use a styling hold creme or whatever and everything..and its just not lookin all that great. The back has sections that like to flip out and go diff directions and they arent getting very straight. I have the 30 day money back thing at folica.com so i didnt know if the sedu would be any better? i would prolly get the 1" sedu if i got any of em. i have medium length hair so i dont think i really need to spend more money on a 1 1/2"


----------



## Tesia (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have it at a high temp and I go through my hair slow...I use a styling hold creme or whatever and everything..and its just not lookin all that great. The back has sections that like to flip out and go diff directions and they arent getting very straight. I have the 30 day money back thing at folica.com so i didnt know if the sedu would be any better? i would prolly get the 1" sedu if i got any of em. i have medium length hair so i dont think i really need to spend more money on a 1 1/2" i do the same thing too. Sometimes I have the same problem too. I just keep going over it or ask someone else to do it over for me. It might be the way you are straightening your hair like have you tried straightening and combing your hair inward.


----------

